# Potatoes - best storage practises



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wondering about best storage practises for a bag of potatoes that I keep in my kitchen. I suppose it is probably better off in a root cellar but that I would still want to keep some in my kitchen.

Normally, our potatoes come in a paper sack with open mesh designed to let it breath.

Today, we have a clear bag of potatoes from walmart, it is in a plastic bag with no holes. And, the bottom of the bag is showing drops of water inside. 

Is this normal but it doesn't show in a paper bag? Or is this a bad thing? If so, what would you do? 

Currently, I have an empty mesh bag for onions, is that good for potatoes?


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep onions separate from potatoes. For some reason, they dont like one another...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

With each bag of potato I purchase I pressure can half the bag. Precooked in the jar & just needs warmed up. Especially easy for hash browns, stews, etc.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

If there is water inside the bag, I'd get them out of there. The potatoes will rot if they're sitting in water in a humid environment like a sealed plastic bag. If you have a regular paper grocery sack, I'd transfer them to it. If your household is anything like ours, they'll be gone soon, anyhow.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Potatoes like some air flow (mesh, paper), moderately humid, and dark (or they'll sprout). Their favorite temp is around 50 F. (ps...When you grow your own, they can be left in the ground until needed. Irish peasants would do that to prevent raiders from stopping by and stealing their whole crop. <-- history can be fun  )


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Root cellar


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember growing up we always grew our own potatoes we'd dig them in the fall put them in bins in the cellar and they would last until next years potatoes were ready for digging. Our cellar was dug back into a hill and was always dark and cool.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I keep mine in a wire mesh, hanging basket in the kitchen.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Leaving them in the ground sounds interesting. I've wondered about the best way to store potatoes and onions if I had to grow my own.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Just wondering about best storage practises for a bag of potatoes that I keep in my kitchen. I suppose it is probably better off in a root cellar but that I would still want to keep some in my kitchen.
> 
> Normally, our potatoes come in a paper sack with open mesh designed to let it breath.
> 
> ...


Root cellar inside brown paper shopping bags that keep out light but allow them to breath.

What does not get used gets replanted in the spring.


----------

